# My river gravel tank



## deficcvv (Mar 11, 2019)

I have created this tank last year. Collected gravels from sand . Used fertilizer for a month then stopped. Kept only angles , zebra , 1 sword tail, 2-3 guppies and pencil ( tetra ). ✌🤗


----------

